# MALTICHON



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone......does anybody here have a Maltese Bicho mix that can give me any information on them...thank you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I suspect many of my rescues were mixed with Bichon.

Although larger, in size, the same rules applied to all.

What kind of information are you seeking?


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to see a little maltichon today at a rescue here in NJ and I was wondering how their temperament is since I have tiny Snowy and dont want either one getting hurt.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All my dogs, whether full bred, or a mix, have been different in personality.

My Winter is not "large", but he's all over the place. My wee little Jops can't
stand him in her face. She's cool though, and puts him in his place rather quickly.

Winter did jump off the couch, and landed on Joplin's rear end. This injured her
leg, and she will be having patella surgery as soon as my vet gets his new office
open, sometime next month.

My Big Butt Henry has never been a problem. Very laid back. He is definately a mix.
When people ask what he is, I just say, "he's a little white dog" ~ lol

My Daisy was huge. Although the most beautiful of all, she had a mix going on.
She was older, and kicked back most of the time.

Each dog is different. Especially rescues. You will know more when you meet the 
little tike. Do you have a pic. What's the age, and weight?

I sure hope this works out. Rescues Rock!!! :rockon:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a Bichon, and I now have a Maltese. They are similar. Both are very loving, sweet dogs. I'd get a Maltese/Bichon mix in a heartbeat.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the info....right now Snowy is a pistol she is as fast as a blink and very very playful....I dont want to overwhelm the other doggies....her is the link......http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12088394


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My rescue, Naddie is believed to be a Maltese/Bichon mix. She's a BIG! 'little -girl'. LOL .. very slender but very looong body and very long legs! have a friend whose sn is a show judge and he said even possibly Havanese in the mix .

As large as she is.. she's very graceful and gentle... and as sweet-natured as they come. She loves everybody and every thing!. 
I do think each is as individual as people are... who knows.. her siblings could be terrors for all we know.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my heavens. That poor baby looks so sad in the first pic! I hope the best for you all! *fingers crossed*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! How cute. :wub: Here's a clickable link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12088394


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG! How precious is that baby! Good luck, I hope it works out!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

UPDATE: Ok so I got her :chili: but I am a little freaked out because she is half of Snowy lol and im afraid Snowy will hurt her eventhough she is very playful.....one question? she is only 8 wks old and for some reason everytime I either call her or make some sort of noise she doesnt react....is this normal at this age? thank you all


----------

